# [DECISION MADE] Lange 1815 Up/Down vs. Lange 1



## justcruisin (Jan 1, 2020)

Quick question for forum members. I've been debating on Lange for awhile now and almost ready to pull the trigger on a purchase. My AD has the RG 1815 Up/Down, but isn't really budging on the MSRP to sell, given that she says she has "deals in the works" for it and that there had been a tight supply of them. Lange 1 moonphase WG/black dial is a beautiful piece. The Platinum/rhodium dial is nice too.

One big question is whether RG works for my skin tone. I'm interested in RG, since the incoming DJ36 is steel and on a waiting list for an Oysterflex WG Daytona. Was thinking that RG would round it out nicely. I included a few pics and would appreciate peoples feedback.


----------



## Dunnej (May 4, 2020)

RG looks good on you. But if this is going to be your only Lange, I'd probably go with one of the Lange 1s. It's everything important about the history and tradition of German watchmaking rolled up into one watch. Always visually interesting, instant conversation starter.


----------



## exodus8 (May 23, 2020)

Dunnej said:


> RG looks good on you. But if this is going to be your only Lange, I'd probably go with one of the Lange 1s. It's everything important about the history and tradition of German watchmaking rolled up into one watch. Always visually interesting, instant conversation starter.


isnt 1815 up/down design wise more true to the Lange heritage? i have seen lange pocketwatches of similar design

im in a similar position but i think Lange 1 is the one for me as i prefer having a date

justcruisin, cant u just get the Lange 1 in RG?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Justcruisin, I wrote back to PW regarding discounts. I wear Up / Down myself, but on your hand the model number 3 looks best - Lange 1 with a bright dial. If I were to choose again on a larger budget I would undoubtedly choose the Lange 1, but not in white but in rose gold - for the sake of better readability.


----------



## Dunnej (May 4, 2020)

exodus8 said:


> isnt 1815 up/down design wise more true to the Lange heritage? i have seen lange pocketwatches of similar design
> 
> im in a similar position but i think Lange 1 is the one for me as i prefer having a date
> 
> justcruisin, cant u just get the Lange 1 in RG?


Yes and no. Yes it is their traditional pocket watch style with the Arabic numerals and 3/4 plate. No in that the Lange 1 has all of historical elements of Saxon watchmaking in it: 3/4 plate (F.A. Lange invention), outsize date from the Dresden opera house F.A. Lange helped build & maintain, up/down power reserve patented by his son etc.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

I happen to like all 3 of the models/metals that you're looking at. I have a particular soft spot for the iconic L1 "Stealth" (PT/rhodium dial), though you'll find it's the least legible of the three due to the relatively low contrast between the dial and hands. Not a problem for most people but something to be aware of.

Whether RG goes with your skin tone is entirely up to you. If you have doubts about that, then no, it doesn't go well. If you like the way the watch looks on your wrist, then yes, it goes just fine.

Since you're looking for biggest discount, why not go preowned?


----------



## kobub (Aug 19, 2020)

Between the two lines, I would choose the Lange 1. I've always enjoyed the asymmetry of the dial. Wouldn't fault you though for choosing the 1815, they are both fantastic.

As for the rose gold working with your skin tone, I don't see any issues personally. I'd say it's more of a matter if you're comfortable wearing that kind of metal and whether that would change how often you wear your watch.


----------



## justcruisin (Jan 1, 2020)

Thank you all for your input. I have an appointment with my AD tomorrow to try on all styles. I’m going to wear my standard work-wear and see how it looks. Of the Lange 1 models, they do not have WG. They have YG, RG, RG moon, PT, WG black moon.

WG is what I would be comfortable with. RG is different and growing on me. Agreed above that I should get what makes me most comfortable to wear. I think with a strap replacement to a dark brown nubuck (for RG) or similar, I could wear it more casually. If I end up wanting WG, may just go grey/pre-owned.

This will likely not be my only Lange, but I will probably have some “ceiling” on value of watches I will own...so will want to make sure I’m making the right decision. I appreciate everyone being patient with me as I’ve been asking questions since December in my effort to get this right .


----------



## justcruisin (Jan 1, 2020)

Update - I want to thank CFR for his extensive help is looking at options - European Watch Company (EWC) is an amazing dealer to work with. Ultimately, went with my gut and chose the 192.032 Lange 1 RG Moonphase (new) for several reasons:

Lumed hands (the plan is to wear this watch quite a bit).
Moonphase (it is just absolutely beautiful...AD knew how to sell me on it).
Day/Night Indicator (only with the 2017+ moonphase models, with rotating disk that cycles throughout the day...bright blue sky during the day and laser etched stars - YouTube has a video about how it works).
Main Dial (has a raised center circle that the non-moonphase does not - feels like it adds some visual interest).
Rose Gold Coloring (more subdued new, will oxidize slightly as the watch ages - thanks CFR!!!). I like the more subdued tones and will happily grow old with it.
Local AD - extra strap, travel case and will see what else can be thrown in. Has offered to let me come in as much as I need to to change out straps.
Omega 321 Ed White - not holding my breath on this one.
It really sounds like I skewed more casual with my choice, as I want to really enjoy this piece. To be honest, my incoming Rolex DJ36 sounds absolutely boring by comparison. We'll see how I feel about a future Daytona.

Thoughts on this replacement strap for more casual use? ACM also has a darker brown tone that is aimed to be more casual. I want to thank time+tide in some back and forth convo...and if anyone has any thoughts, let me know!


----------



## justcruisin (Jan 1, 2020)

Some pics - nighttime stars (day/night indicator) - all the details on the watch are so crisp. They unwrapped the watch to walk me through all the functions and the moon phase + day/night use. 









Daytime!!









On wrist - slips nicely under the cuff


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

EWC is great. You in the Boston area OP? Lange 1 is the quintessential ALS wristwatch for me. Perfect first Lange. Next is Zeitwerk. Then cap it off with a Datograph.

congrats


----------



## kobub (Aug 19, 2020)

Fantastic watch, congrats!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

This Lange 1 is beautiful - congrats buddy!


----------



## Sleepysmith7 (Aug 14, 2020)

Amazing. Good choice! The Lange one has been a slow grower on me. Previously I’d have voted up/down all day long, but am now firmly in the Lange 1 camp. One day I’ll have one I think👍


----------



## justcruisin (Jan 1, 2020)

Final pics - all mine now .


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Reallynice! Please post some.picturea once you receive your more casual strap!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

That is really beautiful, congratulations.


----------

